# xorg.conf, vital items



## winkoe (May 25, 2017)

After fighting with screen resolution for two weeks, I wonder which items in xorg.conf are decoration and which ones are being processed. "Identifier" vs "DefaultDepth" ?

I know there is a link covering that question,  but I'm unable to recover same.


----------



## SirDice (May 26, 2017)

There's nothing 'vital'. As a matter of fact, you shouldn't even create a xorg.conf nowadays.

Handbook: 5.4. Xorg Configuration


----------



## winkoe (May 27, 2017)

Yes, I understand that. However as I'm stuck with a low screen resolution and error reports in `xrandr`, I was trying to improve my situation. And although my initial question may be naive, I still presume that entries like "Vendor" are of no significance.

After having rummaged through umpteen posts and tried countless variations of xorg.conf and `xrandr` things are the same as a fortnight ago. Still I endeavor to get along without swamping the forum with `dmesg` and other endless reports.


----------



## winkoe (May 28, 2017)

And there is success! 

1) followed https://forums.freebsd.org/threads/52311/#post-336071
2) installed correct driver for GeForce 9400 -> nvidia-driver-340
3) made  10-nvidia.conf and 10-screen-resolution.conf in xorg.conf.d/

I appreciate your lenience with a beginner


----------

